# The Reincarnationist



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I finished my first Kindle book, The Reincarnationist, last night.  I really enjoyed the book, but was somewhat disappointed with the ending.  Anyone else?  I was looking at the dots across the bottom of each page thinking "it can't possibly be that close to being over - there's too much left to accomplish".  It ended too abruptly in my opinion.

Still a good read, and it was free!


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Has no one read this book yet?  I am surprised since it was recently offered "free".  Let me know when you do!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded it but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have it also but haven't read yet.

Linda


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a little more than halfway through it. It's not a bad book, but not one I'd have paid for.

I found a couple of inconsistencies in the book (something I have a real pet peeve about), and I think that has dampened my enthusiasm for it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I started it, got about one-quarter of the way through, then got distracted by a couple of guilty pleasure books. We'll see if I get back to it or not. I have a million unfinished books in my reading life.

L


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

I read it.  I enjoyed it.  I don't think I would have liked it as much if I paid $9.99 for it.  I really liked how it weaved 3 different stories from 3 different time periods.

The ending, yea I know what you're saying.  In fact, I have a question about it, but don't want to ruin it for anyone.  But did what I think happen happen?

If you understand that you're good!


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still reading it.  I switch back and forth with another book.  She has another new book that also brings in the Phoenix Foundation so I thought maybe this was going to be a trilogy, but upon reading the reviews for the new book "The Memorist"  nothing says its a continuation of The Reincarnationist.  It looks like it going to be a series.  Give the first one for free, find people who love it enough to buy the others.

Yogini2


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

ShellyD said:


> The ending, yea I know what you're saying. In fact, I have a question about it, but don't want to ruin it for anyone. But did what I think happen happen?
> 
> If you understand that you're good!


LOL - I think I do understand what you're talking about! I'll send you a PM tomorrow and we can chat (so we don't ruin it for anyone else!).


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I always half-read threads like this worrying that I might accidentally run into a major plot twist. Thanks to everyone here for not spoiling the book. It's much appreciated.


----------



## s10mike (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello 
I have downloaded it and about halfway into it. I like it so far.
Mike


----------



## Nancy (Oct 30, 2008)

I downloaded it as soon as the "free" notice went up. I've read about 1/4 of the way through and am not sure I'll continue.  On the one hand, it is very well written, which I appreciate.  On the other hand, I find the characters to be pretty wooden - they seem to exist only to explore the reincarnation/not-reincarnation question.  So far, I also don't find the author's exposition on the R/Not-R theme to be very interesting, but I can't decide if that's because I'm old enough to have "been there, done that" in terms of that subject, or if it's because of a more objective quality.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Nancy and welcome to the boards!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Nancy & thanks for the feedback. I have it but haven't read it yet, I will try it because it was free. I'm somewhat OCD in the fact that when I start a book I feel as if I must finish it. I know...weird.   I have struggled through many over the years.

Linda


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I read it and enjoyed it.  I too was disappointed in the end, thought it had to be a set up for a sequel.  Will I buy it if there is a sequel, probably, if I'm feeling flush at the time.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Still have it, I will finish "Too Late to Say Goodbye" a true crime by Ann Rule tomorrow, love her books. I then have "A Red Bird Christmas" by Fannie Flagg for my Christmas read, and then I plan to read The Reincarnationist. I hope we get a freebie this week.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too am half way through.  I too, am not sure what I think.
So far, it's ok, I will finish it, but doubt I'll buy the next.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rivery said:


> I read it and enjoyed it. I too was disappointed in the end, thought it had to be a set up for a sequel. Will I buy it if there is a sequel, probably, if I'm feeling flush at the time.


I believe the sequel was released on November 1st, which is why this book was free, as a pre-release promotion.

L


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome Nancy & thanks for the feedback. I have it but haven't read it yet, I will try it because it was free. I'm somewhat OCD in the fact that when I start a book I feel as if I must finish it. I know...weird.  I have struggled through many over the years.
> 
> Linda


Linda, I'm that way too. No matter how good or BAD a book is, once I've started it I HAVE to finish it. Very frustrating when I run into books that are totally not enjoyable!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Fear Not I am so happy to hear that! Is it not the craziest, most frustrating thing in the world. I can't do one thing to change it either. I've tried to put many a boring book down.  I think we may need professional help, what do you think? I am thrilled to have someone I can whine to who will understand.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Linda, I'm that way too. No matter how good or BAD a book is, once I've started it I HAVE to finish it. Very frustrating when I run into books that are totally not enjoyable!


TEST, trying to learn to do this.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO I learned something else new.   Thanks Leslie

Another con for my Kindle- it is a learning experience


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to admit that this is one of the few books that I got bored enough to quit reading and did the delete thing.  It was well written structuraly (sp?  1 or 2 ells?) but I just couldn't get into the story itself.  Oh well.  I'm sure a lot of people really, really liked it and I can understand that -- just wasn't for me.


----------

